# Acctim Watches



## Always"watching" (Sep 21, 2013)

This topic is a companion to my main topic on Acctim which I posted some hours ago in the Clock and Pocket Watch subforum. The reason I wrote the main text in that particular subforum is that Acctim is best known for its large range of clocks, but in fact, Acctim is also responsible for a limited but interesting range of wrist watches, and so I have decided to introduce these in this Watch Discussion part of the Watch Forum.

I do not know when Acctim started making wrist watches, and indeed, the whole history of the company and its subsidiaries is "invisible" to the ordinary researcher like myself. I have therefore been obliged to focus this part of my Acctim research on the recent and currently available Acctim watches, which together form a limited but coherent range of watches, some of which could fit neatly into a watch collection, including my own.

There are a number of things which need to be mentioned before actually illustrating a few Acctim pieces, and these are as follows:

Firstly, all current Acctim wrist watches are radio controlled and respond to a daily broadcast radio signal which updates the time and the date on the watch. This means that the watches are likely to be very accurate (at least within the zone of the signal) and it also removes the necessity to manually change the hour twice a year. Note that manual time changing is also included on the watches.

Secondly, Acctim watches, as opposed to the clocks, seem to bear one of two basic marks on the face. One is the word ACCTIM, and the other is the initial mark "MSF". Sometimes, the same model of watch will be found with either mark, and the MSF watches are certainly by Acctim.

And thirdly, Acctim have to be complimented on their small but cleverly devised collection of watches, which combines a certain degree of convention in design with technological features, a reasonable scale of prices from about Â£30 to Â£100, and the covering of many bases within its limited number of models. Indeed, contained in the range are talking watches, plain analogue watches, digital and ana-digital (LCD) watches, and solar powered watches, with some of these being pretty good looking items.

I have never actually purchased or used an Acctim wrist watch and I have no experience of how reliable they are. However, a quick look online at some reviews indicates that they are decent watches and it is surprising that Acctim are not as well known for these as they are for their clocks. It is true that they are not to be found on some watch sites such as "Watchshop" but there are Acctim watches on Amazon, ebay, and other retail sites, with their authorized UK outlet being the British Watch Company, which is also online.

Finally, before a few pics, I should just add that Acctim also make LCD stopwatches, one of which is a most inexpensive example, which can be found at just under Â£6.

So now to show members a few wrist watches from the Acctim range:

1. Acctim Parlare talking (male voice) watch with black leather strap:










2. Acctim Hablando talking digital radio controlled watch:










3. Acctim Anillo 60193 radio controlled watch with ten year battery life and leather strap:










4. MSF by Acctim GLOBAL Radio Controlled DUAL TIME watch with silicon strap and carbon graphite dial. Also 5 atm water resistant, alarm, calendar with stopwatch and luminous hands:










5. Acctim Chronometro radio controlled watch with solar powered 3-subdial movement and stopwatch function. Grey dial, stainless steel case, 3 atm water resistance and leather strap. This would appear to be the newer version of this watch. The earlier FSM model had a slightly different colour scheme. This is the top-of-the-range Acctim watch and I feel that this piece would fit nicely into my collection - although as a purist for simplicity, I shouldn't really admit that!:


----------



## Muddy D (Nov 16, 2013)

Thanks to always "watching" for introducing me again to another watch brand. I quite like the look of a couple of these, especially the last one.


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

I think it's about time that you started posting your own pics, instead of 'stock' pics.....we've all tried to show you how to do this, but to no avail so far. It is so simple...take a pic on your camera....upload it it to your pictures library, then upload it to Photobucket.Get the IMG code then paste into your post.....it would make them so much more interesting......


----------



## Always"watching" (Sep 21, 2013)

Many thanks Muddy D for your kind reply.

Dear Rog,

I know that you don't like me using stock pictures but please understand why I do so. There are two basic reasons for this:

1. The companies I tend to research and write about are often companies whose products I do not actually own!! I could merely write a text article in these cases but stock photographs tend to bring at least some pictorial life to the topic I am writing.

2. Quite frequently, I find that a watch or clock I have purchased is better illustrated by a so-called stock photograph than by any amateur photograph that I could take and upload.

If one uses Google Chrome as I do, it is quite amazing the variety of images that can be usefully downloaded to the Forum and these are not all what I would call "stock" images. In connection with uploading pictures from my own collection, I have found the process quite impossible, especially with Photoshop and Photobucket and I realise that this is essentially my fault because I am so useless at photography these days and am also computer-dumb. I have tried so many times to get my own pics onto the forum, and have used the various pieces of advice given to me, to no avail. At least, I have successfully used one sensible member's advice of writing my longer topics on Microsoft Word before making the final edit. I will send you a PM to alert you to this post as I feel a little bit "hurt" by the bored emoticon you have put on your reply. My longer articles are essentially text-based to give the maximum information and assist those members who have watches made by those companies or who are interested in them.


----------



## Muddy D (Nov 16, 2013)

I did have a look for Acctim watches on Amazon. I think I may end up actually buying one of their clocks. I recently had a bad experience buying a cheap bedside clock from Sainsburys which I need to replace. Should have known better...


----------



## Always"watching" (Sep 21, 2013)

To Rog and Muddy

I thought I had posted a reply about half an hour ago but it doesn't seem to have gone onto the Forum - my broadband had a blip at about the same time so it may have been that.

To Muddy - just to say that I have not long ago tried to buy an Acctim Drummer twin bell mechanical alarm clock on ebay but I am not sure if my purchase was accepted. It was a Buy it Now item at the very cheap price of Â£8.99 and free postage. I have never actually bought on ebay before so I might have messed my attempt to buy one of these clocks. Oh well. I shall try again. I don't know how many of these clocks the seller still has, so you might be able to get one as well, although you might find the loudness of a twin bell alarm clock a bit too

much for comfort.

To Rog - Many thanks for your kind PM. I think that you and I are basically in line on the subject of photographs and I accept your gracious sentiments expressed. I think that what got to me most in your post about my use of stock photographs was that unpleasant bored emoticon! Anyway, I have replied to you more fully in a PM and I trust that we will remain Forum friends. I am so glad, also, that you do read my posts and don't find them too boring, and finally, thanks for the extra help you supplied in your PM with regard to my trying again to put a pic or two of my own when I fancy.

Cheers to both of you


----------



## aurion22 (Apr 11, 2014)

I'm new here and hoping that someone has the instructions for how to operate an Acctim Parlare watch. My elderly neighbour was given one as a present but has lost the instructions so can't stop the bally thing telling her the time every hour! I've been searching online and was very glad to find this forum.

The watch is also saying the correct time but not displaying it. When I press the buttons randomly it said, "UK time not set" .. but didn't tell me how to set it.

I'd be deeply grateful if anyone can post instructions so I can turn the hourly announcement off and re-set the time.

Many thanks



Loretta


----------



## aurion22 (Apr 11, 2014)

Hi folks

Further to my previous post, I also emailed Acctim but didn't expect to hear from them for some time. To my surprise, they have replied immediately, identified the model of the watch and sent me the instructions by email.

After a HUGE amount of faffing about pressing buttons, the watch has been silenced and is now showing the correct time. Alleluia!

I probably won't be here again but thanks all the same.



Loretta


----------



## steve plywood (Jul 27, 2013)

Missing you already Loretta! :wink2:


----------



## aurion22 (Apr 11, 2014)

Thanks, Steve .. love the Border Collie.


----------

